# Let's make a story 7 words at a time!



## Harvest Ty (Oct 23, 2012)

Simple enough, copy/paste the story for others convenience though!

Once upon a time in a land


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 23, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 23, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their


----------



## Harvest Ty (Oct 24, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 24, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom


----------



## Harvest Ty (Oct 24, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 24, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss.


----------



## Harvest Ty (Oct 24, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss. Rumor had it, the Abyss was cursed


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 27, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss. Rumor had it, the Abyss was cursed by the whales of death and destruction.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 29, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss. Rumor had it, the Abyss was cursed by the whales of death and destruction.
So the Squid Empress sent the brave


----------



## CharizardHammer (Oct 29, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss. Rumor had it, the Abyss was cursed by the whales of death and destruction.
So the Squid Empress sent the brave octopus, named Inky, to find out something


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 29, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss. Rumor had it, the Abyss was cursed by the whales of death and destruction.
So the Squid Empress sent the brave octopus, named Inky, to find out something that will help find a Red-Eyes with


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 30, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss. Rumor had it, the Abyss was cursed by the whales of death and destruction.
So the Squid Empress sent the brave octopus, named Inky, to find out something that will help find a Red-Eyes with the power to avoid curses and recruit


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss. Rumor had it, the Abyss was cursed by the whales of death and destruction.
So the Squid Empress sent the brave octopus, named Inky, to find out something that will help find a Red-Eyes with the power to avoid curses and recruit Neko girls armed with glowy purple string


----------



## CharizardHammer (Nov 4, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss. Rumor had it, the Abyss was cursed by the whales of death and destruction.
So the Squid Empress sent the brave octopus, named Inky, to find out something that will help find a Red-Eyes with the power to avoid curses and recruit Neko girls armed with glowy purple string which can kill whales and other creatures.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 4, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss. Rumor had it, the Abyss was cursed by the whales of death and destruction.
So the Squid Empress sent the brave octopus, named Inky, to find out something that will help find a Red-Eyes with the power to avoid curses and recruit Neko girls armed with glowy purple string which can kill whales and other creatures. Like the anglerfish of doom and despair.


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 5, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss. Rumor had it, the Abyss was cursed by the whales of death and destruction.
So the Squid Empress sent the brave octopus, named Inky, to find out something that will help find a Red-Eyes with the power to avoid curses and recruit Neko girls armed with glowy purple string which can kill whales and other creatures. Like the anglerfish of doom and despair which predicts doomsday every Saturday at nine.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 5, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss. Rumor had it, the Abyss was cursed by the whales of death and destruction.
So the Squid Empress sent the brave octopus, named Inky, to find out something that will help find a Red-Eyes with the power to avoid curses and recruit Neko girls armed with glowy purple string which can kill whales and other creatures. Like the anglerfish of doom and despair which predicts doomsday every Saturday at nine. 
Inky went to search for the dragon


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 12, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss. Rumor had it, the Abyss was cursed by the whales of death and destruction.
So the Squid Empress sent the brave octopus, named Inky, to find out something that will help find a Red-Eyes with the power to avoid curses and recruit Neko girls armed with glowy purple string which can kill whales and other creatures. Like the anglerfish of doom and despair which predicts doomsday every Saturday at nine. 
Inky went to search for the dragon with his faithful companion, a Kuriboh called


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 12, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss. Rumor had it, the Abyss was cursed by the whales of death and destruction.
So the Squid Empress sent the brave octopus, named Inky, to find out something that will help find a Red-Eyes with the power to avoid curses and recruit Neko girls armed with glowy purple string which can kill whales and other creatures. Like the anglerfish of doom and despair which predicts doomsday every Saturday at nine. 
Inky went to search for the dragon with his faithful companion, a Kuriboh called Jackson. Jackson was a curious fellow who


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 13, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss. Rumor had it, the Abyss was cursed by the whales of death and destruction.
So the Squid Empress sent the brave octopus, named Inky, to find out something that will help find a Red-Eyes with the power to avoid curses and recruit Neko girls armed with glowy purple string which can kill whales and other creatures. Like the anglerfish of doom and despair which predicts doomsday every Saturday at nine. 
Inky went to search for the dragon with his faithful companion, a Kuriboh called Jackson. Jackson was a curious fellow who liked to creep in the night and


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 15, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss. Rumor had it, the Abyss was cursed by the whales of death and destruction.
So the Squid Empress sent the brave octopus, named Inky, to find out something that will help find a Red-Eyes with the power to avoid curses and recruit Neko girls armed with glowy purple string which can kill whales and other creatures. Like the anglerfish of doom and despair which predicts doomsday every Saturday at nine. 
Inky went to search for the dragon with his faithful companion, a Kuriboh called Jackson. Jackson was a curious fellow who liked to creep in the night and to suduce the lady squids. He is


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 15, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss. Rumor had it, the Abyss was cursed by the whales of death and destruction.
So the Squid Empress sent the brave octopus, named Inky, to find out something that will help find a Red-Eyes with the power to avoid curses and recruit Neko girls armed with glowy purple string which can kill whales and other creatures. Like the anglerfish of doom and despair which predicts doomsday every Saturday at nine. 
Inky went to search for the dragon with his faithful companion, a Kuriboh called Jackson. Jackson was a curious fellow who liked to creep in the night and to suduce the lady squids. He is Miroku's, from Inuyasha, biggest fan after


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 16, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss. Rumor had it, the Abyss was cursed by the whales of death and destruction.
So the Squid Empress sent the brave octopus, named Inky, to find out something that will help find a Red-Eyes with the power to avoid curses and recruit Neko girls armed with glowy purple string which can kill whales and other creatures. Like the anglerfish of doom and despair which predicts doomsday every Saturday at nine. 
Inky went to search for the dragon with his faithful companion, a Kuriboh called Jackson. Jackson was a curious fellow who liked to creep in the night and to suduce the lady squids. He is Miroku's, from Inuyasha, biggest fan after Jackson II, his son and loyal guardian.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 16, 2012)

Once upon a time in a land inhabited by sea creatures, an ancient curse caused all the squids to lose their Inky defenses. Distraught by this curse the High Council of Squidkind sought the wisdom of the Squissage, who lived in the murky depths of the Boca Diablo Abyss. Rumor had it, the Abyss was cursed by the whales of death and destruction.
So the Squid Empress sent the brave octopus, named Inky, to find out something that will help find a Red-Eyes with the power to avoid curses and recruit Neko girls armed with glowy purple string which can kill whales and other creatures. Like the anglerfish of doom and despair which predicts doomsday every Saturday at nine. 
Inky went to search for the dragon with his faithful companion, a Kuriboh called Jackson. Jackson was a curious fellow who liked to creep in the night and to suduce the lady squids. He is Miroku's, from Inuyasha, biggest fan after Jackson II, his son and loyal guardian. He was going to join the quest


----------

